# "Getting Noticed" .......hummm, or how to..



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

So, getting your artwork noticed on FA.
Obvioisly it has to do with 3 things;
-content (CAWK, or whatever the public wants)
-skill  (it looks goood)
-color  (needs to be Prudy too)

But out side of these things that must be learnt...is there any sneaky ways FAers have fount to be noticed?
...well out side of the lowly;
-bitching 
-kissing ass
-being an ass

Im thinking of things along the lines of;
-holding contests  (but you can only do this once you have a certain level of popularity)
-Mass-uploading  (waiting until you have many many images to put up at once, might work...but i have seen it done)
- making a obscene amount of friends  (this might be in the "kissing ass" categories up there)

____

So are there ways of drawing attention to your works on FA that haven't been mentioned above ?
Do you use any (new or mentioned) ?


PS. Using a thread like this one to (look at my work) get (go now) attention is ( go on) pretty low


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want attention, you have to give others attention. :3

Comment on people's artwork, leave them nice compliments on their fursuits, an appreciative shout on their user page... That's what makes me want to check out someone's page first and foremost: kindness and a nice personality. :3

It's not kissing ass, really, just be sincere and honest.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Besides the social networking, I seem to have gained a lot more attention by offering free artwork for people then just being on the site. It's not just getting stats, but it helps in building art techniques and a portfolio ^.=.^ sneaky I know lol


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Jan 13, 2010)

Something I just noticed.... 

I put up my recent stuff on sofurry (the old yiffstar) and noticed that I am getting a lot of faves, watches and 5/5 ratings compared to my older works.... 

Differences btwn the old pics and the new ones (besides the new ones are much better)... the characters show a lot of action and passion/allure, I also put a lot of emotion and personality in the pinups. hehe So play with the emotion and action lines to draw more ppl


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 13, 2010)

ZareonianWolf said:


> If you want attention, you have to give others attention. :3
> 
> Comment on people's artwork, leave them nice compliments on their fursuits, an appreciative shout on their user page... That's what makes me want to check out someone's page first and foremost: kindness and a nice personality. :3
> 
> It's not kissing ass, really, just be sincere and honest.



Or just practice on your craft, it's not like artists like Blotch need to do the social networking thing. If you just keep working on getting better people come to you. I mean yeah the social networking thing is cool and all, but that leaves less time for drawing and getting better.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 13, 2010)

Watch artists with a similar style to your own that are already popular, favourate and comment on they're stuff in the hopes that they'll watch you back and give you some reps . 

Oh and say " Thanks for the fav" lots. I always look at the shoutbox.


Interesting/funny avatars to. Its the first thing people are likely to see of your art.


----------



## D-Bit (Jan 14, 2010)

There are plenty of ways!

-Doing free character ports for people.
-Hitting the forums to do trades to improve your skill.
-Start a group specialized on a certain thing or subject matter.
-If you're good, make tutorials for others to see.
-Write people funny private notes or something. 
-Overly use 'themes/style' in your pics. (i.e. Make them funny, porn, surreal... )
-Be nice. @@

Just have to be creative. ^^ Though I tend to not do anything. It's fun to slowly
see things build, also.. my gallery is pretty bare being I'm new. @@ I'm a bit 
embarrassed at the low body of work I have.


----------



## v-deus (Jan 18, 2010)

Ever heard of Walt Louderback? He was one of the greatest American illustrators around, and next to no images online or elsewhere survive of his great legacy.

Ever since learning of him a few years ago I gave up on trying to get popular (especially on the internet, where sex reigns supreme.) 

I got my first commission on FA after one year of offering commissions. Dear lord. :/


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

haven't gotten a paid commission for FA yet, but hell doing all the freebie pinups, art contests and art trades are pretty much giving me a larger art portfolio and allowing me to reinvent styles/etc heh... one day I'll get paid for some >.>


----------

